# Darn It - Those emails from the Hatchery Special......



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 30, 2013)

I have been resisting and resisting, but just last night, I was noticing I am down to only a few white egg layers and thought I could use some more.  And this morning I got a last minute special for White Egg Layers ($1.75 each for 25 pullets).  So 25 chicks for $54 total.  I ordered them.  I figure I will sell some of them to pay for the batch and keep some of them for my own egg laying house.  Opps!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 30, 2013)

Suckers!!!!  

Two words... SELF CONTROL!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 30, 2013)

Got the same email----DELETED!!!  (Ha, but I am one to talk---I am now ordering a few blue silkies and something Andalusion along with my meat chicks because these the kids asked me pretty please and I caved).


----------

